# سؤال للشباب تقبل تتجوز بنت تم .................. تعالوا وانتوا تعرفوا D:



## white.angel (8 يوليو 2012)

*سؤال بسيط وسهل .... 
تقبل تتجوز بنت مغتصبه .... 
تقريباً تأثيرات مسلسل "فاطمه" اللى مشوفتش منه ولا حلقه 
بدأت تظهر .... صديقاتى المتيمات بكريم ابو شعر جميل وقصير
كل ما يقابلونى .. يقولولى شايفه النبل والشهمنه والجدعنه ... 
قبل يتجوزها رغم ان الاوغاااااااااد اغتصوبها ... ***
*وفضل 90 حلقه يثبتلها انه بيحبها .... :t23:

المهم بقى جالى السؤال دة لكل شاب مصرى
 الثقافه الشرقيه متبته فى جذوره...:act19:

لو حبيت بنت .... واعجبت بسلوكها فى التعامل او شفتها بتخدم فى كنيسه
 او لما سألت عنها الناس شهدت ان اهلها كويسين وهى كويسه بس .... 
تم اغتصابها قبل كدة .... فى حادث

هتفكر ازاى .... هتتراجع .....
ولا هتقبل تكمل وتتجوزها لان هى ملهاش يد 
وهى مجرد ضحية مجتمع اعوج 

عايزين كريم الانسان اللى فيكو :smile01*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يوليو 2012)

*طب اقولك بنسبة 95 % منهم هيقولولك لا نرفض .. يتعاطفو و أصدقاء اة .. جواز لا ... الا من رحم ربى طبعا .. و ال5 % اللى فاضلين نصهم كلام و لو اتحطو فى الموقف بجد هيهربو *


----------



## white.angel (8 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب اقولك بنسبة 95 % منهم هيقولولك لا نرفض ..
> يتعاطفو و أصدقاء اة .. جواز لا ...
> الا من رحم ربى طبعا .. و ال5 % اللى فاضلين نصهم كلام
> و لو اتحطو فى الموقف بجد هيهربو *


*تمام طبعاً .. واكيد عندك حق ان لم نجد بيننا كريم *
*السؤال هنا ... ليه هترفض تتجوزها طالما انت لحد قبل ما تعرف كنت معجب وعايز ترتبط بيها  ...؟؟؟*
​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب اقولك بنسبة 95 % منهم هيقولولك لا نرفض .. يتعاطفو و أصدقاء اة .. جواز لا ... الا من رحم ربى طبعا .. و ال5 % اللى فاضلين نصهم كلام و لو اتحطو فى الموقف بجد هيهربو *




طيب نرفض او نقبل مش عاجب !

ايه الرد التالت اللى يعجب ؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

*هو أنتوا الأتنين بتغنوا وتردوا على روحكوا ..*
*واحدة تقول 95% هيرفضوا والـ 5% الباقيين لو تعاطفوا*
*هيهربوا ...ده على طريقة ( قُضى الأمر الذى فيه تستفتيان ) ؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يوليو 2012)

*  ممكن وليه لا.  بس بشرط انى كنت بحبها فعلا واثق ان الفعل دة غصب عنها تمام اكيد لااتخلى عنها.
 لكن انا اكون صريح معاكى فى المجتمعات الشرقية معظم الناس حتى الكبيرة تقولك ياراجل ما البنات  كتيرة مش لاقى غير دة .
 دة اللى بيحصل  .
 الحاجة التانية :-  تتقف على قدرة الفتاة على المواجه والتحميل والرغبة فى مواصلة الحياة والاستمرار براس مرفوعة  واعتقد بتكون صعب انها تستمر او تكمل فى الحياة  حتى لو ربنا كرمها واتزوجت يبقى الجرح فى نفسها الى نهاية العمر
 خلاصة الكلام .:-  ان يكون الشخص بيحبها واثق فيها تماما وان الشى دة غصب عنها تماما. 2- ان تكون قادرة على مواصلة الحيا ة والاستمرار بكل طاقتها وقوتها دون انكسار  او خوف  ودة الجانب الصعب جدا جدا ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طيب نرفض او نقبل مش عاجب !​
> ايه الرد التالت اللى يعجب ؟​


* أنك توافقها وتقولها أنتى صح*
*ورأيك أكييد أكييد هو اللى ماشى*
*على طريقة ديمقراطية الثورة ...*
*الله يخرب بيت فاطمة على اللى جابها*
*المسلسل طبعا مش موزة الموزز اللى بتمثل الدور ..:smile01*


----------



## white.angel (8 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طيب نرفض او نقبل مش عاجب !
> 
> ايه الرد التالت اللى يعجب ؟​


*لالا ... محدش قال كدة لا سمح الله *
*انت بس قول موقفك ... اللى يعجب واللى ميعجبش دة ...*
*هناقشه بعدين*
​


----------



## white.angel (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو أنتوا الأتنين بتغنوا وتردوا على روحكوا ..*
> *واحدة تقول 95% هيرفضوا والـ 5% الباقيين لو تعاطفوا*
> *هيهربوا ...ده على طريقة ( قُضى الأمر الذى فيه تستفتيان ) ؟؟*


*الله يا باشمهندث :smile01*
*احنا بنتناقش وبنتوقع ردودكم .... *
*انت ايه موقفط هتوافق ولالا *
*Ha yaa Na*
*بالهندى :66:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * أنك توافقها وتقولها أنتى صح*
> *ورأيك أكييد أكييد هو اللى ماشى*
> *على طريقة ديمقراطية الثورة ...*
> *الله يخرب بيت فاطمة على اللى جابها*
> *المسلسل طبعا مش موزة الموزز اللى بتمثل الدور ..:smile01*


*  هو انت بتتفرج على المثلثل هههههههههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

إنتى قولتيهآ آلثقآفة آلشرقيهـ متبتة فى جذورهم
أكتر آللى هيقدموهـ هو آلتعآطف
آلرجل آلشرقى محب للتحرر طآلمآ آلموضوع مش هيتعآرض مع آلتقآليد ( إللى هى ذكورية طبعاً )
*تحرر غير متحرر يعنى*
:t23:

*.،*

​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لالا ... محدش قال كدة لا سمح الله *
> *انت بس قول موقفك ... اللى يعجب واللى ميعجبش دة ...*
> *هناقشه بعدين*
> ​




عن نفسي هحتفظ برأيي لنفسي ..

طالما نيه عدم التصديق موجودة
​


----------



## white.angel (8 يوليو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  ممكن وليه لا.  بس بشرط انى كنت بحبها فعلا واثق ان الفعل دة غصب عنها تمام اكيد لااتخلى عنها.
> لكن انا اكون صريح معاكى فى المجتمعات الشرقية معظم الناس حتى الكبيرة تقولك ياراجل ما البنات  كتيرة مش لاقى غير دة .
> دة اللى بيحصل  .
> الحاجة التانية :-  تتقف على قدرة الفتاة على المواجه والتحميل والرغبة فى مواصلة الحياة والاستمرار براس مرفوعة  واعتقد بتكون صعب انها تستمر او تكمل فى الحياة  حتى لو ربنا كرمها واتزوجت يبقى الجرح فى نفسها الى نهاية العمر
> خلاصة الكلام .:-  ان يكون الشخص بيحبها واثق فيها تماما وان الشى دة غصب عنها تماما. 2- ان تكون قادرة على مواصلة الحيا ة والاستمرار بكل طاقتها وقوتها دون انكسار  او خوف  ودة الجانب الصعب جدا جدا ​*


*موضوع مواصلة الحياه دة .... بيحطمه المجتمع ونظرته .... *
*لان البنت المغتصبه محتاجه تتوأد .... *
*ووقتها هى بتبقى فى امس الحاجه للى يساندها ...
عشان تقدر تقيم وتحترم نفسها من خلاله هو ... ودة اللى مستحيل تجده فى الشرق الاوسط ...*
*بس كويس ... انت اول واحد رد بصراحه ....*
* كفايا ان النيه موجوده *
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2012)

*المشكله إن لو الولد قبل -- اهله و خصوصا خصوصا والدته (الماما بتاع الهو ) هترفض!!! مش عارفا ليه مش بتفكر إن كان ممكن هى تبقا فى الموقف ده او بنتها--*
*  يعنى هتبقا معجزه و تدبير من ربنا-- بس مفيش حاجه صعبه عليه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * هو انت بتتفرج على المثلثل هههههههههههه*


*ههههههه*
*لأ دة أنا خبطت فيه بالصدفة وأنا معدى ..سألت مين تتييى ؟*
*قالوا لى ( فاطمة ) ...نهار طييين على فاطمة واللائى معها *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طيب نرفض او نقبل مش عاجب !
> 
> ايه الرد التالت اللى يعجب ؟​



*هو انت هتقول الرأى اللى يعجب ولا رأيك النابع من شخصيتك ؟؟ *



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو أنتوا الأتنين بتغنوا وتردوا على روحكوا ..*
> *واحدة تقول 95% هيرفضوا والـ 5% الباقيين لو تعاطفوا*
> *هيهربوا ...ده على طريقة ( قُضى الأمر الذى فيه تستفتيان ) ؟؟*



*لا يا شيخنا .. احنا مبنغنيش و نرد على روحنا .. احنا بنغنى للناس السميــــــعة ... قول رأيك بعيدًا عن ردودى على البنت ... 

انتو داخلين تردو عليا ولا على الموضوع ؟؟؟ رجالة غريبة .. أعوذ بالله *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *موضوع مواصلة الحياه دة .... بيحطمه المجتمع ونظرته .... *​
> ​​​​


* ياساتر يارب ...!!*
*



لان البنت المغتصبه محتاجه تتوأد .... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 أعوذ بالله من غضب الله ...*
*



عشان تقدر تقيم وتحترم نفسها من خلاله هو ... ودة اللى مستحيل تجده فى الشرق الاوسط ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ...ودة من أية دة يابنتى ؟؟* 
*مش باقولك ..ديمقراطية الثورة*
*أى رأى هتقوله هو مُسخف ولا قيمة أو وزن له *
*تناقشنى أناقشك*
*تحاورنى أحاورك*
*تختلف معايا ....أقتلك ...*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يوليو 2012)

*انا اخر مسلسل شوفتة الصراحة كان عاصى وزهقت من امه بجد طول المسلسل يعد ويزيد لما الواحد  تييييييييييييييت*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *لأ دة أنا خبطت فيه بالصدفة وأنا معدى ..سألت مين تتييى ؟*
> *قالوا لى ( فاطمة ) ...نهار طييين على فاطمة واللائى معها *


*  هتخلينى اقلب و اشوف شكلها إيه تى هههههههههههههههه اصل مليش انا فى مسلسلات خالص*


----------



## white.angel (8 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> إنتى قولتيهآ آلثقآفة آلشرقيهـ متبتة فى جذورهم
> أكتر آللى هيقدموهـ هو آلتعآطف
> ...


*بصى مقدرش افتى .... *
*انا طرحت الموضوع لانى عايزه اعرف الشباب بتفكر ازاى ... *
*هناك من امتنع  وهناك من اعلن القبول بشروط 
وهناك من رفض .... *
*يعنى فى تقدم يا سيكرت مش كله هيرفض .... *
​ 



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *المشكله إن لو الولد قبل -- اهله و خصوصا خصوصا والدته (الماما بتاع الهو ) هترفض!!! مش عارفا ليه مش بتفكر إن كان ممكن هى تبقا فى الموقف ده او بنتها--*
> *  يعنى هتبقا معجزه و تدبير من ربنا-- بس مفيش حاجه صعبه عليه *


*بس اعتقد ان اللى هيقدر يقبل ... محدش هيعرف يمنعه*
*لان نفسه شخصياً معرفتش تمنعه ...*
*لان اكيد اللى هياخد قرار زى دة .... كان جواه الف لا قدام موافقته *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * هتخلينى اقلب و اشوف شكلها إيه تى هههههههههههههههه اصل مليش انا فى مسلسلات خالص*


*لأ موزة بعون الله ...وتوفيقه ..*
*مش أديتى لشقاوة تقييم على ردها عليا ؟؟*
*ماشى ماشى ...*


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

عايز اقولك حاجة يا انجيل , بعيدا عن الأجابات النظرية , عمليا البنت اللى تعرضت لإغتصاب هيكون عندها مشاكل وجروح نفسية خطيرة ,بكل تأكيد هى ضحية ,بس هيكون فيه تبعات على تصرفاتها , ومش بعيد عادات سلوكية معينة , وانا بصراحة هيكون عندى تحفظات عن مدى  عمق شفائها من اللى حصل , لأنى مش ناوى العب الطبيب الشافى فى العلاقة , انا عايز علاقة سوية فيها هات وخد مش علاقة فيها احتمال ارهاق ابدى مع جرح غير ملتئم (احتمال), وبكل صدق وصراحة :معنديش طاقة ولا امكانيات لإحتواء حالة زى دى


----------



## white.angel (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ياساتر يارب ...!!*
> * أعوذ بالله من غضب الله ...*
> * لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ...ودة من أية دة يابنتى ؟؟*
> *مش باقولك ..ديمقراطية الثورة*
> ...


*دة المتعارف عليه فى امتنا هذه ... *
*ولو فى اراء مخالفه يبقى احنا عايزين نعرفها هنا ... *
*ولو فى اراء رافضه نحب نفهم وجهة نظرهم ... *
*وضحوا لعل وماعسى نقتنع ....*
*وبردو مقولتش موقفك ايه :smile01*
​


----------



## white.angel (8 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> عايز اقولك حاجة يا انجيل , بعيدا عن الأجابات النظرية , عمليا البنت اللى تعرضت لإغتصاب هيكون عندها مشاكل وجروح نفسية خطيرة ,بكل تأكيد هى ضحية ,بس هيكون فيه تبعات على تصرفاتها , ومش بعيد عادات سلوكية معينة , وانا بصراحة هيكون عندى تحفظات عن مدى  عمق شفائها من اللى حصل , لأنى مش ناوى العب الطبيب الشافى فى العلاقة , انا عايز علاقة سوية فيها هات وخد مش علاقة فيها احتمال ارهاق ابدى مع جرح غير ملتئم (احتمال), وبكل صدق وصراحة :معنديش طاقة ولا امكانيات لإحتواء حالة زى دى


*رفضك يُحترم .... لان اسبابك منطقيه*
*وهى انك مؤمن ان قدراتك مش هتقدر تستوعب المها .... *
*مش لان هو ماينفعش اتجوز مغتصبه والسلام .... *
​


----------



## minatosaaziz (8 يوليو 2012)

انا هاقبل طبعا والموضوع مفيهوش مشكلة من الاساس بس المهم اني اكون بعرفها قبل الحادثة 
ومتعرف عليها يعني مخطوبين مثلا . بس لو هاتعرف عليها بعد الحادثة فدي ليها حسابات  تانية .
انا مش قادر افهم ليه الموضوع فيه مشكلة طب ما هو ممكن الراجل يتعرض لحادثة باي شكل فيجيله اي مشكلة  وممكن يجيله مرض معين  ... كلنا معرضين للحوادث والاغتصاب ما الا حادثة عادية والمفروض البنت تتربى على كده وتعرف ان قيمتها باقية للابد في شخصيتها مش في المسمى زورا شرفها.

اما بالنبة للمسلسلات التركية وفاطمة ونور  فاعوذ بالله  مالهم الرجالة المصريين ما  هم زي العسل يعني لازم تعقدوا نفسكم بالرجالة بتوعوت تركيا وفي  الآخر تتجوزوا من هنا 
!


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *موضوع مواصلة الحياه دة .... بيحطمه المجتمع ونظرته .... *
> *لان البنت المغتصبه محتاجه تتوأد .... *
> *ووقتها هى بتبقى فى امس الحاجه للى يساندها ...
> عشان تقدر تقيم وتحترم نفسها من خلاله هو ... ودة اللى مستحيل تجده فى الشرق الاوسط ...*
> ...



* صح الكلام  هى بتبقى زى الغرقانة  ومحتاجة قشة تمسك فيها بجد . شعور رهيب انك تكون مرفوض من المجتمع حولك وكمان تكون مرفوض من اقرب الناس ليك  شعور فزيع ربنا ما يحط بنات الملك فيه.
   بيحصل بس لو حب حقيقى . لكن الان الحب فى الزمن   بكام مقابل كام  يعنى احبك يعنى انتى معاكى اية موظفة ولا شغالة ولا وهى كمان احبك بس عندك عربية  طيب عندك شقة  طيب عندك رصيد فى البنك  والاثين يحطوا كل المعلومات فى الكفة  لو الميزان متساوى موافقة لو الميزان فى فرق بيفكر  دة واقع وبيحصل اللى يقول غير كدة يبقى كداب.  طبعا الميزان يفرق بعد الاغتصاب وخصوصا فى المجتمعات الشرقية فمعظم الشباب  وحتى اهله يقولك واحنا مالنا  مش عايزنها اشمعنا يشيل هو الليلة كلها   دة حقيقة  واقع  *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ موزة بعون الله ...وتوفيقه ..*
> *مش أديتى لشقاوة تقييم على ردها عليا ؟؟*
> *ماشى ماشى ...*


* مش يمكن اكون بعاتبها* :t23:

* ماشى ماشى دى طالعا مش تطمن ابدا ..ته انا غلبااااااان ههههههههههه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يوليو 2012)

انا ماقلت شئ... توووووبه


----------



## white.angel (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ موزة بعون الله ...وتوفيقه ..*


*كله مكياااااااااااااااااااج وعمليات تجميل **:smile01*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> *لأنى مش ناوى العب الطبيب الشافى فى العلاقة *,




*آآدى فاطمة يا باشا ..*





​ 
*لوحضرتك مش عايز تلعب دور الطبيب*
*ممكن تاخدنى تمورجى فى عيادتك ؟؟*
*أغير ع الجرح بس ....:smile01*​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *كله مكياااااااااااااااااااج وعمليات تجميل **:smile01*​
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​​​



*مكياااج ؟؟؟*
*عمليات تجميل ؟؟*




*صورتها من غير مكييياااااج ..*
*على فكرة أحنا اللى ساكتين وكل شوية تنكشونا*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (8 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *كله مكياااااااااااااااااااج وعمليات تجميل **:smile01*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ​



انا اعترض  .:act19:...هو احنا كنا قلنالكم على مهند وكريم مكياج لما  تقولولنا على فاطمة ونور مكياج:smile01 !


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مكياااج ؟؟؟*
> *عمليات تجميل ؟؟*
> 
> 
> ...



*استر عليها ياولدى اهلها صعايدة . استر عليها  اهلها صعايدة يقتلوها ياولدى​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *استر عليها ياولدى اهلها صعايدة . استر عليها اهلها صعايدة يقتلوها ياولدى​*


 *خش ع الوول عند البنات وانت هتلاقيهم بيتبادلوا صورتها ...*
*قال ترضى تتجوز واحدة زى ( تتيييى ) مُغتصبة ؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خش ع الوول عند البنات وانت هتلاقيهم بيتبادلوا صورتها ...*
> *قال ترضى تتجوز واحدة زى ( تتيييى ) مُغتصبة ؟؟*



* الجمال يا عبود  جمال القلب والروح .الشكل بيتغير  مع الزمن  اما القلب والروح فهو ثابت الى الابد يابخت الرجل او المراة التى تملك قلب حبيبها او حبيبتة   *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خش ع الوول عند البنات وانت هتلاقيهم بيتبادلوا صورتها ...*
> *قال ترضى تتجوز واحدة زى ( تتيييى ) مُغتصبة ؟؟*



*خلاص خليتها البناااات مكنتش صورة انا بعتها اعوذ بالله ماشى ورانا كمان فى البروفايلات :act23:

خلاص يا بنات عرفنا رأى عبود .. لو البنت حلوة و موزة ( على حد تعبيره ) معندهوش أدنى مشكلة انه يتجوزها .. لو وحشة يبقى كان الله فى عونها *


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بصى مقدرش افتى .... *
> *انا طرحت الموضوع لانى عايزه اعرف الشباب بتفكر ازاى ... *
> *هناك من امتنع  وهناك من اعلن القبول بشروط
> وهناك من رفض .... *
> ...


آلموضوع مش فتى أو أرآء قد مآ هو* رصد فكر مجتمعى*
خصوصاً فى آلأسئلة إللى زى دى لآ يمكن آلشخص يحكم على رد فعلهـ إلآ لو خآض آلتجربة وعآش تفآصيلهآ فعلاً
يعنى ممكن يوآفق دلوقتى ولو وآجهتهـ يرفض أو حتى آلعكس

* .،

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خش ع الوول عند البنات وانت هتلاقيهم بيتبادلوا صورتها ...*
> *قال ترضى تتجوز واحدة زى ( تتيييى ) مُغتصبة ؟؟*


* بنتفتش كماااان  يساامحك يالى فى بالى هههههههههههههه فضحتينا ههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2012)

*يقولو ليكى المهم جمال الروح  و  كل ده كلاام فى الاخر الجمال الخارجى بيسحرهم-- يروح الجمال و يلاقو نفسهم  متدبسين فى شخصيه بشعه ..*
* خليكو مشيين ورا الجمال البرانى*


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يوليو 2012)

* العين تنسى من رات ولكن القلوب لا تنسى من  احبت​*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

ده احنا هنضحك ضوحك ههههههه​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

*ليس لدي أي مشكلة ، لدي صديقة حدثتني عما تعرضت له في طفولتها ، لم يتغير في صداقتنا شيء ، بل ربما قويت الروابط .*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يوليو 2012)

للاسف ياوايت للاسف احنا فى مجتمع وانا بقول الكلام ده وحزينة على مجتمعنا ,مجتمع فيه الجانى مجنى عليه والضحية هى الجانى 
يعنى الفتاة المغتصبة ضحية ضحية ضحية لحادث بشع يعنى يمكن القتل ارحم منو 
يعنى عايزة اسأل سؤال لو هى مراته فعلا واتجوزها عادى جدا وحصلها الحادث ده وهى مراته هيعمل فيها ايه هيطلقها ؟
المشكلة ياوايت ان البنت بيتم تقييمها عندنا مش على اساس شخصيتها ولا تعليمها ولا مستواها الفكرى ولا اى شء كل الكلام ده كلام فاضى بيتم تقييمها على اساس حاجتين جمالها وشكلها الخارجى وتانى حاجة 
شرفها المتمثل فى الغشاء وانتى تعرفى انا اقصد ايه 
لو دول موجودين تبقى تمااااااااااام لو مش موجودين تبقى ماتسوى شئ 
يعنى حتى بصى اهل البنت الضحية لما يحصلها حادث زى ده اخر شئ بيفكرو فيه هو نفسية البنت والتدمير اللى حصلها بس كل انزعاجهم وهيجانهم بيكون على الفضيحة وهتتجوز ازاى انما الحادث اللى حصلها وتأثيره عليها مش مهم يجى فى المرتبة العاشرة 
لدرجة ان فيه ناس ممكن تقتل بناتها وتخلص منهم يعنى هى الضحية وهى اللى تتعاقب 
ده غير ان الناس نفسهم بيلقو اللوم عليها اكيد هى اللى اغوته اكيد هى عملت حاجة غلط وكأن الرجل دائما مفعول به وليس فاعل ولا يتحمل مسئولية افعاله 
حتى لو الولد رضى شوفى رد فعل عائلته وخصوصا والدته للاسف النساء فى مجتمعنا اكثر قسوة على بعضهم من الرجال 
مارتن لوثر كينج قال جملة عجبتنى فيما معناه انه لايمكن ان يركبك الاخرون الا اذا كان ظهرك محنى 
يعنى النساء فى مجتمعنا احنو ظهرهم للمجتمع وموقفوش مع بعض ودافعو على حقوق الاخريات فى الحياة وعلشان كده هما نفسهم مش عارفين ياخدو حقوقهم علشان هو مبدأ ان من لايرحم لا يجد من يرحمه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

بصي انا قبل ما ارد قريت كل الردود
هقولك حاجه وحده بس ليمكن في مجتمعنا البنت دي تعيش حياه عاديه وكانها محصلش حاجه 
في نسبه اكتر من 50 في الميه من الشباب هترفض تتجوز منها 
ومنهم اللي هتسقط في نظره مع  العلم ان اكييييييييييييده هي مجني عليها 
كمان لو فرضا اتجوزت هيعايرها كل شويه بالموضوع ده يا هو يا اهله واللي حوليهم 
يعني مش هتسلم من حد 
مع ان المشاكل النفسيه اللي بتتعرض ليها بنت زيها وضغط وتوتر اعصاب وعدم احساس بالامان يكفي الف مره اننا نساعدها مش ندينها لكن ده مجتمعك اتقبليه او ارفضيه مش هيفرق مع المجتمع ببصله


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يوليو 2012)

اللى ايده فى المايه غير اللى ايده فى النار، فعلشان مكذبش مش هجاوب لانى مش عارف موقفى هيكون ازاى 
​


----------



## white.angel (22 يوليو 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> للاسف ياوايت للاسف احنا فى مجتمع وانا بقول الكلام ده وحزينة على مجتمعنا ,مجتمع فيه الجانى مجنى عليه والضحية هى الجانى
> يعنى الفتاة المغتصبة ضحية ضحية ضحية لحادث بشع يعنى يمكن القتل ارحم منو
> يعنى عايزة اسأل سؤال لو هى مراته فعلا واتجوزها عادى جدا وحصلها الحادث ده وهى مراته هيعمل فيها ايه هيطلقها ؟
> المشكلة ياوايت ان البنت بيتم تقييمها عندنا مش على اساس شخصيتها ولا تعليمها ولا مستواها الفكرى ولا اى شء كل الكلام ده كلام فاضى بيتم تقييمها على اساس حاجتين جمالها وشكلها الخارجى وتانى حاجة
> ...


*عندك فعلاً ... فالثقافه الشرقيه*
*تمتد في جذور كل الشرقيين بمختلف اديانهم ...*
*ربنا يرحمنا *
​


مارتينا فوفو قال:


> بصي انا قبل ما ارد قريت كل الردود
> هقولك حاجه وحده بس ليمكن في مجتمعنا البنت دي تعيش حياه عاديه وكانها محصلش حاجه
> في نسبه اكتر من 50 في الميه من الشباب هترفض تتجوز منها
> ومنهم اللي هتسقط في نظره مع  العلم ان اكييييييييييييده هي مجني عليها
> ...


*المجتمع ... عقيم .... عقيم فى نظرته لكل شئ *
*رأى منطقى فعلاً ... *
​


Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اللى ايده فى المايه غير اللى ايده فى النار، فعلشان مكذبش مش هجاوب لانى مش عارف موقفى هيكون ازاى
> ​


*صراحه لا بأس بها 
ميرسى لمرورك*



The Antiochian قال:


> *ليس لدي أي مشكلة ، لدي صديقة حدثتني عما تعرضت له في طفولتها ، لم يتغير في صداقتنا شيء ، بل ربما قويت الروابط .*​


*اكيد طبعاً .... بس احنا مش بنتناقش عن الصداقه *
*كدة كدة الصداقه امر طبيعى .... *
*احنا بنتناقش عن الارتباط العاطفى والزواج .... *
*ولكن من الرائع ان يظل احترامك لها .... بعد معرفتك بالحقيقه *
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2012)

بأمانة أحنا بنضحك علي بعض
مستحيييييل اي شاب في الوطن العربي
وبالذات في مصر من الالف المسحيلات 
شاب يوافق بالارتباط ببنت مغتصبه
لما اصلا الولد يعلق ويعمل اللي هو عايزه
لما يرتبط عايز واحده 
عمرها ماعلقت ولااتلمست ولاولا 
تقوليلي تكون مغتصبه !!

ميرسي للموضوع المهم جداا
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## minatosaaziz (22 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بأمانة أحنا بنضحك علي بعض
> مستحيييييل اي شاب في الوطن العربي
> وبالذات في مصر من الالف المسحيلات
> شاب يوافق بالارتباط ببنت مغتصبه
> ...


ليس الحميع كما تتصورين .. (مع اني عرف إن ارائي شاذة و إن تفكيري غير تفكير أغلب اصحابي )

الإغتصاب  زيه زي أي حادثة وسبق وقلت اني هقبل اتجوز بأي انسانة تعرضت للحادثة دي طالما كنت هقبل اتجوزها قبليها .  وأما اللمس أو التعلق فأنا أقبل تماماً بهم طالما هي انسانة خلوقة .
لكن لو هي انسانة متحررة زيادة فأي رجل سيرفضها بلا أي تفكير زي ما إنت مش هتقبلي واحد متسيب !
بطلوا تعاملونا كأننا لينا نفس التفكير والعقلية الشرقية ... فيه اختلافات كبيرة بين أقرب الناس فما بالك بملايين الاشخاص !


----------



## girgis2 (22 يوليو 2012)

*نظرياااا هقبل طالما دي حادثة وحصلت غصب عنها وهي انسانة طيبة ودمثة الأخلاق
ولكن زي ما قال الاخوة قبلي فيه مشاكل واقعية هتواجهني زي الأهل مثلاااا
والمشكلة الأكبر في رأيي هي البنت نفسها (هل هي تخطت الحادثة البشعة دي ولا لأ ؟)

الجواز مش جدعنة ولا شهامة بل لسعادة الانسان برضة (المفروض يعني ههههه)

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> ليس الحميع كما تتصورين .. (مع اني عرف إن ارائي شاذة و إن تفكيري غير تفكير أغلب اصحابي )
> 
> الإغتصاب  زيه زي أي حادثة وسبق وقلت اني هقبل اتجوز بأي انسانة تعرضت للحادثة دي طالما كنت هقبل اتجوزها قبليها
> 
> ...


----------



## minatosaaziz (22 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> minatosaaziz قال:
> 
> 
> > ليس الحميع كما تتصورين .. (مع اني عرف إن ارائي شاذة و إن تفكيري غير تفكير أغلب اصحابي )
> ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> +بنت الكنيسة+ قال:
> 
> 
> > صح كلامك ... أنا مرة قلت أفكاري دي لشوية أصحاب فهزقوني تهزيق مفيش زيه !
> ...


----------



## minatosaaziz (23 يوليو 2012)

> دا بقا.. تفكيرك غير تفكيري خاااالص رغم ان انا بنت !!
> لالا ازاي لوكانت مخطوبه وفي ملامسات دا اكبر غلط اعتبر ان مش حصل نصيب هيكون موقفها ايه وكمان ان  ان بقا حصل جواز بكره وبعد هيشك فيها لانه هيقول ذي ماهي وافقت هتوافق مع غيري دا تفكير الشاب المصري
> اما الحب والعلاقات والكلام الفاضي دا ...
> وهو لازم يكون في حب او علاقه او حتي خطوبه  ويكون في ملامسات
> لالا اكبر غلططططططططططططططط


لا أنا مش موافق على كلامك هي البنت دي مش ليها مشاعر والملامسات نتيجة  طبيعية للمشاعر ولا هي البنت إتخلقت عشان تبقى صنم و تقتل أحاسيسها لغاية  الزواج !
أنا عن نفسي شايف إن من حقي يكون فيك تواصل حسي مع من أحب بس في حدود الرومانسية !
يبقى ازاي أرفض واحدة عشان مارست الحق دة !


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> لا أنا مش موافق على كلامك هي البنت دي مش ليها مشاعر والملامسات نتيجة  طبيعية للمشاعر ولا هي البنت إتخلقت عشان تبقى صنم و تقتل أحاسيسها لغاية  الزواج !
> 
> ههههه هو انت مش مصري ولاايه انت بتتكلم في ايه بس ياابني غلط انا من وجهه نظري غلط غلط غلط
> الحاجات دي بعد الزواج حتي لوكانت حاجه بسيطه ولو لمسه الايد بس ....
> ...


----------

